# Circuito luz de intensidad regulable



## astron (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola, pues eso, que quiero hacer un circuito poniendo 2 bombillas de 6W (6V 1A) alimentadas por una batería de 12V, y poder regular la intensidad de la luz con un potenciómetro.

 Como básicamente no tengo ni idea de electricidad, he buscado por la red y he encontrado un esquema muy sencillo y muy parecido a lo que yo quiero hacer, en ese circuito se trata de regular la velocidad de un ventilador con un potenciómetro, y con una tensión de 12V (igual que en mi caso). Este es el circuito:



 Pues yo quiero hacer eso mismo, con la única diferencia de que en vez de un ventilador quiero poner 2 bombillas. Este es el esquema que me he dibujado:


 El caso es que mientras las 2 bombillas estén funcionando, imagino que no habrá problema porque la tensión se repartirá entre las dos, pero si una de las bombillas se fundiera y pusiera el potenciómetro a tope, la otra recibiría de golpe cerca de 12V y por lo tanto también se fundiría.

 ¿Qué tengo que poner entre el Emitter del BC337 y el positivo de cada bombilla para evitar que la tensión supere los 6V? ¿Una resistencia?

 Por otro lado, en el esquema en el que me he basado parece que el potenciómetro tiene 3 patillas y una de ellas queda suelta (o bien no sé interpretar el dibujo que también puede ser). Si es así, ¿Es correcto que esa patilla quede suelta? ¿Qué función se supone que tiene?

 Gracias.


----------



## Pitagorin (Feb 21, 2008)

Lo primero es que el BC 337 soporta 0,5 Amperios, se debe colocar otro transistor más como el 2N 3055 en configuración darlinton, se puede colocar un zener de 6 voltios en paralero con los extremos del potenciometro, el catodo debe ir con una rexistencia de 220 ohmios a + el otro extremo del potenciometro ira a -, el central debe ir a la base, asi aseguramos que a las bombillas nunca llegan más de 6 V.

Lo segundo las bombillas del esquema, estan en paralero reciben los 12 Voltios ambas, deberian estar en serie 6 + 6 V son 12 Voltios.

El 2N 3055 deberá ir con un disipador.


----------



## astron (Feb 21, 2008)

Ufff.. me cuesta seguirte, aún así he modificado el esquema procurando seguir tus indicaciones. Lo de la configuración darlington al principio me ha sonado a chino, así que he estado buscando información al respecto y he visto que se trata de conectar 2 transistores entre sí.
 El esquema me ha quedado así:



 ¿Es correcto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2008)

Casi correcto.
Tienes cambiada la posicion de los transistores, el 2N3055 seria el de la derecha y el BC337 el de la izquierda.
La conexión de los terminales parece estar bien


----------



## Pitagorin (Feb 21, 2008)

Es asi:


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2008)

No eran de 6V las lamparas ?


Edit: 

Ahh, no habia visto el zener


----------



## astron (Feb 21, 2008)

Gracias por el esquema Pitagorin, creo que el tema ya está bastante claro.

Sólo me quedan un par de dudas:

-Las bombillas en tu dibujo están en paralelo, ¿no? Entonces, ¿definitivamente van colocadas  en serie o en paralelo? (cada bombilla es de 6V)

-El potenciómetro que has puesto pone "5k". ¿Tengo entonces que usar un potenciómetro de 5kohm en vez del de 100kohm que había en el esquema original?

Supongo que las respuestas son evidentes... pero no para mí


----------



## Pitagorin (Feb 21, 2008)

Al principio hablas de 2 bombillas en paralero, igual la necesidad es esa,  por si se funde una que la otra funcione, por lo tanto en el dibujo estan en paralero.

Se pueden colocar en serie esto seria como tu dibujo, entonces el zener no se debe colocar, y la resistencia de 220 ohmios pasaria a ser de 27 ohmios + ó -, con esta configuración el 2N 3055 disiparia menos calor.

El potenciometro no es critico, de todas maneras aconsejo el valor de 5 K.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola.
Te sugiero que cambies el zener de 6V por uno de 7.5V, para compensar las caida de voltaje de Vbe del darlington.
Chao.
elaficionado.

____________
Nota:
Es aconsejable poner una resistencia de 220 ohm entre la base y el emisor del 2N3055, pero, no impresindible.


----------



## astron (Feb 22, 2008)

Muchísimas gracias a todos, me habéis ahorrado infinitos dolores de cabeza.
 Ya sólo queda que todo funcione en la práctica (seguro que sí)!


----------



## josema_Z (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola
Alquien podria decirme con que "programa" esta echo el esquema de color gris.
Un saludo


----------

